# Installation of JFFNMS on FreeBSD 8



## benjamin2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

alguien me puede ayudar 
necesito informacion de como instalar jffnms en freebsd 8


Can anyone help me?
I need information on how to install jffnms on FreeBSD 8.0.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.0 is not supported anymore. Install 8.3.

Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD 8.x and Earlier

The handbook is also available in Spanish if that makes things easier for you: Manual de FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Slight correction made: the question was about the installation of JFFNMS on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah, that's what you get when not posting in English. I had to run it through Google translator and thought it was just gibberish :e


----------



## benjamin2012 (Jul 6, 2012)

What happens is that I have sought for information since JFFNMS to install in FreeBSD and not found nothing. Someone can help me with a manual of installation and configuration?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

Read the INSTALL file.


----------

